# rodar. -Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

En el DRAE di con ese sentido del verbo 'rodar' que va sin ningún ejemplo de cómo usarlo.
¿Por favor me podrían dar unos ejemplos de su uso en ese sentido?

*rodar. *

*11.*  intr. Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## alinapopi

*rodar *


intr. Dar vueltas un cuerpo alrededor de su eje:
la rueda de la bicicleta tiene algunos radios rotos y no rueda bien.
Caer dando vueltas:
tropezó y cayó rodando por la escalera.
Moverse una cosa por medio de ruedas:
rodar los vehículos por la autopista.
Ir de un lado para otro sin establecerse en sitio determinado:
lleva dos meses rodando por diferentes puestos en la empresa,sin que encuentren el adecuado para él.
Desarrollarse,transcurrir,funcionar algo:
los negocios de la empresa con el extranjero no ruedan bien.
tr. Hacer que rueden ciertas cosas:
rodar un aro.
Filmar o proyectar películas cinematográficas:
están rodando una película en las afueras del pueblo.
Interpretar un papel un actor:
este año ha rodado dos películas que se estrenarán en breve.
autom. Hacer funcionar un vehículo en rodaje:
el fabricante recomienda rodar el coche sin forzarlo demasiado.
♦ Irreg. Se conj. como contar.
No entiendo el significado que has mencionado, lo siento.


----------



## kunvla

alinapopi said:


> No entiendo el significado que has mencionado, lo siento.


Yo tampoco.
*
rodar**.* (Del lat. _rotāre_).

*11.     * intr. Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rodar


----------



## Juan Nadie

Supongo que va en el sentido de dar vueltas. Algo así como «dar rodeos».


----------



## kunvla

Juan Nadie said:


> Supongo que va en el sentido de dar vueltas. Algo así como «dar rodeos».



No lo creo, más bien _'intentar lograr algo en vano' _o algo así por el estilo, por lo menos eso entiendo yo por este _'andar inútilmente en pretensiones'_. Quizá no sea en lo cierto, ustedes me lo dirán.

Pero lo que necesito son unos ejemplos del empleo de 'rodar' en el dicho significado.

De todos modos muchas gracias a los dos por el intento.

Sigo esperando otras sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

kunvla said:


> No lo creo, más bien _'intentar lograr algo en vano' _o algo así por el estilo, por lo menos eso entiendo yo por este _'andar inútilmente en pretensiones'_. Quizá no sea en lo cierto, ustedes me lo dirán. *Puede ser que tengas razón, pero para mí es un acepción muy extraña.*
> 
> Pero lo que necesito son unos ejemplos del empleo de 'rodar' en el dicho significado.
> *Lamento no ser capaz de poner ejemplos, pues no entiendo qué significa. *


----------



## Juan Nadie

Atención a la cadena.


> *rodar. *
> *11.*  intr. Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.





> *pretensión**.**
> 1.     * f. Solicitación para conseguir algo que se desea.





> *solicitación**.*
> * 1.     * f. Acción de solicitar.





> *solicitar**.*
> *4.     * tr. Pedir algo de manera respetuosa, o rellenando una solicitud o instancia.


Así que un ejemplo sería:
A-¿Has conseguido el permiso de obra?
B-¡Qué va! Estuve rodando en/por Hacienda toda la mañana


Hacienda: Departamento de la Administración Pública...


----------



## dexterciyo

Sí, significa 'andar sin rumbo fijo'. Quizá como sinónimo de _vagar_, _deambular_.

Por ejemplo: «Se pasa la noche rodando por la ciudad sin saber qué hacer».

Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Calambur

¡Ajá! Prestándole atención a la cadena, *Juan Nadie*, tenés razón; y también estaba bien orientado *kunvla*. Pero la definición, tal como la presenta el DRAE me parece horrible. No puede ser que alguien que busca un significado tenga que hacer un recorrido tan largo...

EDIT. Acabo de ver el _post_ de *dextercyllo*. La Santa RAE debería tomar nota: *andar sin rumbo fijo*, eso.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Calambur said:


> ¡Ajá! Prestándole atención a la cadena, *Juan Nadie*, tenés razón; y también estaba bien orientado *kunvla*. Pero la definición, tal como la presenta el DRAE me parece horrible. No puede ser que alguien que busca un significado tenga que hacer un recorrido tan largo...


Bueno, quizás pueda hacerse más corto, sólo lo puse así para que resultara más fácil y porque ya tenía pensado ese ejemplo, así que lo que hice fue acomodar las entradas del diccionario a lo que quería.


----------



## kunvla

dexterciyo said:


> Sí, significa 'andar sin rumbo fijo'. Quizá como sinónimo de _vagar_, _deambular_.
> 
> Por ejemplo: «Se pasa la noche rodando por la ciudad sin saber qué hacer».
> 
> Así lo entiendo yo.



Creo que tu explicación encaja más bien con este sentido de

*rodar.*

(Del lat. rotāre).

*9.*  intr. Ir de un lado para otro sin fijarse o establecerse en sitio determinado.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rodar

¿O tal vez me equivoque?

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

kunvla said:


> Creo que tu explicación encaja más bien con este sentido de
> 
> *rodar.*
> 
> (Del lat. rotāre).
> 
> *9.*  intr. Ir de un lado para otro sin fijarse o establecerse en sitio determinado.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rodar
> 
> ¿O tal vez me equivoque?
> 
> Saludos



Sí, se ajusta más bien a esa acepción. Creo que Juan Nadie te lo ha explicado muy bien con su ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Bueno, por estos rumbos, si un muchacho le pide salir a una chica y ella no está interesada, él dirá: "me mandó a rodar" y ella: lo mandé a rodar.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Juan Nadie said:


> Atención a la cadena.
> 
> Así que un ejemplo sería:
> 
> A-¿Has conseguido el permiso de obra?
> B-¡Qué va! Estuve rodando en/por Hacienda toda la mañana.
> 
> 
> Hacienda: Departamento de la Administración Pública...



He encontrado una explicación un poco más mejor que la anterior del dicho significado: 
*
 '**Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna.'*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&as_qdr=all&q=%22andar+en+pretensiones+sin+conseguir+o+ser+atendido+en+alguna%22&btnG=Suche&meta=

Pero tampoco lleva ejemplos.

*Juan*, muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo, sin embargo, lo que me asombra es que aparentemente ese significado resulta familiar a pocos, o mejor dicho, a nadie. ¿Está en desuso, anticuado? ¿ Qué dicen ustedes?

Gracias de antemano.

PD: 
El significado en cuestión se hace entendible sólo por el '¿Qué va?' en tu oración: 
B-(¡Qué va!) Estuve rodando en/por Hacienda toda la mañana.

¿ No te parece?

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

kunvla said:


> He encontrado una explicación un poco más mejor que la anterior del significado:
> *
> '**Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna.'*
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&a...ir+o+ser+atendido+en+alguna"&btnG=Suche&meta=
> 
> Pero tampoco lleva ningunos ejemplos.
> 
> *Juan*, muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo, sin embargo, lo que me asombra es que aparentemente ese significado resulta familiar a pocos, o mejor dicho, a nadie. ¿*Está* en desuso, es anticuado? ¿Qué *dicen* ustedes?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> PD:
> El significado en cuestión se hace entendible sólo por el '¿Qué va?' en tu oración:
> B-(¡Qué va!) Estuve rodando en/por Hacienda toda la mañana.
> 
> ¿No te parece?
> 
> Saludos



No. Si cambias el «¡Qué va!» se entiende de igual manera. No es anticuado ni está en desuso, simplemente, en primera instancia, la definición del RAE resulta algo extraña, y quizá otros expresemos la misma idea de otra forma.


----------



## flljob

En este sentido, Moliner lo da como sinónimo de andar o ir rodando.

Me han hecho andar rodando de oficina en oficina.


----------



## Betildus

Juan Nadie said:


> Supongo que va en el sentido de dar vueltas. Algo así como «dar rodeos».


O dar vueltas sin sentido o sin obtener un objetivo.
¿Han escuchado lo del tornillo rodado?, ¿cuando a éste se le ha acabado el hilo?


----------



## kunvla

Betildus said:


> O dar vueltas sin sentido o sin obtener un objetivo.
> *¿Han escuchado lo del tornillo rodado?, ¿cuando a éste se le ha acabado el hilo?*


 
Y puedes aclararme lo del *"tornillo rodado**, cuando a éste se le ha acabado el hilo".*


----------



## flljob

Supongo que se refiere a _trasroscado_.


----------



## Södertjej

Edito este mensaje porque había leído mal. La expresión de andar rodando en el sentido que dice Juan Nadie sí es habitual, pero creo haberla oído como "ir/andar rodando" y no solo rodar.

"He estado rodando toda la mañana", no "he rodado toda la mañana".


----------



## flljob

Södertjej said:


> Me uno a los que no conocen el uso de esa acepción. Para mí "ir rodando de acá para allá", como sucede cuando hay que hacer gestiones en organismos públicos, no implica "sin pretensiones", sólo "sin resultados". A veces "sin resultados por más que lo intentes". Más bien tiene para mí matiz de desesperación, de lucha inútil.


 
Pero es que la definición dice _*en* pretensiones_, no dice _*sin*_ _pretensiones_.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Anda, es verdad. Eso me pasa por estar de pie a estas horas. Edito mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## kunvla

Södertjej said:


> Edito este mensaje porque había leído mal. La expresión de andar rodando en el sentido que dice Juan Nadie sí es habitual, pero creo haberla oído como "ir/andar rodando" y no solo rodar.
> 
> "He estado rodando toda la mañana", no "he rodado toda la mañana".



Y eso dice María Moliner al respecto:

*5* (gralm., en forma durativa) Ir una cosa de un sitio a otro sin quedar en ninguno de manera estable: _"Estos pedruscos que trajiste van rodando de un lado para otro por toda la casa"_. Ir en la misma forma una persona: _"Desde que dejó aquel empleo no ha hecho más que rodar"_. *Inestable.     
*6* tr. e intr. *Recorrer. Puede llevar como complemento los lugares recorridos: _"Es un hombre que ha rodado medio mundo"_. intr. Ir una persona de un sitio a otro haciendo distintas *gestiones o buscando algo: _"He rodado toda la tarde en tu busca"_.

Pero en cuanto al sentido de ''*Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna*'' no dice nada. No encuentro ejemplos en diccionarios.


----------



## Pinairun

> *arrastrar bayetas.*
> 1. loc. verb. Dicho de quien pretendía beca en un colegio: Ir a visitar al rector y a los colegiales y hacer los actos de opositor con bonete y hábitos de bayeta sueltos y arrastrando.
> 2. loc. verb. coloq. desus. Cursar en una universidad.
> *3. loc. verb. coloq. desus. Andar en pretensiones.*


En el Diccionario de 1770 dice de "Arrastrar bayetas":
(met. y fam.) Es hacer las diligencias para alguna pretensión. _Intentissima cura et diligentia aliquid expetere, quærere._

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Pinairun said:


> *arrastrar bayetas.*
> 1. loc. verb. Dicho de quien pretendía beca en un colegio: Ir a visitar al rector y a los colegiales y hacer los actos de opositor con bonete y hábitos de bayeta sueltos y arrastrando.
> 2. loc. verb. coloq. desus. Cursar en una universidad.
> *3. loc. verb. coloq. desus. Andar en pretensiones.
> 
> *En el Diccionario de 1770 dice de "Arrastrar bayetas":
> (met. y fam.) Es hacer las diligencias para alguna pretensión. _Intentissima cura et diligentia aliquid expetere, quærere._
> 
> Saludos



Hola, Pina. Eso yo había leído también, pero me refiero al verbo RODAR <--> ''Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna''. ¿Quzás tú puedas darme unos ejemplos con relación a esa acepción?

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

kunvla said:


> Hola, Pina. Eso yo había leído también, pero me refiero al verbo RODAR <--> ''Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna''. ¿Quzás tú puedas darme unos ejemplos con relación a esa acepción?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos


 
Moliner dice:

*Andar [*o* ir] rodando.**  1  *Ir de un sitio a otro, por ejemplo para resolver un asunto: *‘Me han hecho andar [o ir] rodando de oficina en oficina’*. Ô *Rodar.* Þ *Recorrer.* 2  *No tener hogar o residencia fija. Ô *Rodar.* Þ *Inestable.
Andar o ir rodando es sinónimo de rodar.


----------



## Södertjej

kunvla said:


> Y eso dice María Moliner al respecto:
> 
> *5* (gralm., en forma durativa) Ir una cosa de un sitio a otro sin quedar en ninguno de manera estable: _"Estos pedruscos que trajiste van rodando de un lado para otro por toda la casa"_. Ir en la misma forma una persona: _"Desde que dejó aquel empleo no ha hecho más que rodar"_. *Inestable.
> *6* tr. e intr. *Recorrer. Puede llevar como complemento los lugares recorridos: _"Es un hombre que ha rodado medio mundo"_. intr. Ir una persona de un sitio a otro haciendo distintas *gestiones o buscando algo: _"He rodado toda la tarde en tu busca"_.
> 
> Pero en cuanto al sentido de ''*Andar en pretensiones, sin conseguir o ser atendido en alguna*'' no dice nada. No encuentro ejemplos en diccionarios.


Yo me refiero a los usos que me resultan familiares, no a entradas de diccionarios, que serán correctas, pero no necesariamente reflejan usos muy populares. Efectivamente María Moliner pone el ejemplo de "ir rodando", que es lo que he comentado yo. Rodar, sin más, no me resulta familiar, como ya dije. La acepción 6 pesonalmente también la diría con "ir rodando por medio mundo" he estado rodando toda la tarde", como ya he dicho.

Eso no quita que ese uso fuera más común antes, o que sea lo más habitual en otros sitios. Pero parece ser que no es algo que solamos usar los hispanohablantes de hoy en día, que venga en el María Moliner no implica que sea de uso común y general en la actualidad.

Andar en pretensiones e ir haciendo distintas gestiones o buscando algo, yo entiendo que es lo mismo. O casi.


----------



## Pinairun

Rodar = Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.

_He ido a la Delegación de Gobierno y *he estado rodando* toda la mañana de ventanilla en ventanilla. Y, total, *para nada*. *Quería* arreglar el papeleo que necesita mi asistenta para *obtener *la residencia en España...   ¡No puedes imaginarte lo complicado que es todo eso! Solo ha faltado que me pidieran su ADN. ¡Pero si lleva viviendo en mi casa hace ya dos años!_

No creo que "andar inútilmente en pretensiones" sea una expresión de uso muy actual, por lo menos por aquí. Pero yo también la interpreto así:_ Ir de un lugar a otro pretendiendo en vano obtener algo._

_Saludos_


----------



## Södertjej

Y veo Pinairun que tú también eliges la "he estado rodando", no "he rodado".


----------



## Rosariono

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el DRAE di con ese sentido del verbo 'rodar' que va sin ningún ejemplo de cómo usarlo.
> ¿Por favor me podrían dar unos ejemplos de su uso en ese sentido?
> 
> *rodar. *
> 
> *11.* intr. Andar inútilmente en pretensiones.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> 
> Saludos


 
El tango, refiríendose a andar por la vida de aquí para allá, sin un resultado positivo, dice:
"Y aquí en la puerta
cansado de rodar
las mascaritas al baile
miro entrar".


----------



## Betildus

kunvla said:


> Y puedes aclararme lo del *"tornillo rodado**, cuando a éste se le ha acabado el hilo".*


 


flljob said:


> Supongo que se refiere a _trasroscado_.


Sí efectivamente se refiere a eso. Esto encontré en la RAE:
*rosca**.*


...
*hacer la **~*a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Halagarle para obtener algo.
*no comerse, *o* no jalarse, una **~**.*
*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. No tener éxito o no conseguir lo que se pretende, especialmente en asuntos amorosos.
*pasarse de **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. Dicho de un tornillo: *No agarrar en la tuerca por haberse desgastado su rosca.*
*2. *loc. verb. Dicho de una persona: Excederse en lo que dice, hace o pretende, yendo más allá de lo debido.
□ V. 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_*Lo escrito es rojo lo marqué yo pero si se fijan también existen una acepción equivalente a la solicitada en la pregunta inicial.*​ 
*Saludos,*


----------



## kunvla

Rosariono said:


> El tango, refiríendose a andar por la vida de aquí para allá, sin un resultado positivo, dice:
> "Y aquí en la puerta
> cansado de _rodar_
> las mascaritas al baile
> miro entrar".



"La vida *rueda*,
también *rodaste* vos;
yo soy el mismo
que ayer era tu amor,
muy poca cosa,
[...]

http://gardel.unsl.edu.ar/letras_c.htm


----------



## Naticruz

Pienso que esa entrada del DRAE corresponde a la siguiente del DUE:
 
“*intr.* Ir una persona de un sitio a otro haciendo distintas *gestiones o buscando algo: ‘He rodado toda la tarde en tu busca’.
 
Yo arriscaría este ejemplo: Por mucho que hubiera rodado no logró conseguir el trabajo de que tanto necesitaba. 
 
Ojo: soy portuguesa y no merezco muchos créditos, pero es una opinión.
Saludos


----------

